# Adhek poppers & baits



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

A good friend of mine its importing this awesome pops from Bali . 
Check them out , price @ $33 its a excellent deal.

http://www.beachtimerods.com/adhek-bali-poppers.html


----------

